# Spider Plant



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if spider plants would be okay to put in my viv? Are they harmful to the frogs in anyway?

Thanks for looking at this!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I think they eventually get pretty big. My cat loves spider plants even more than she loves orchids. So, she gets her own spider plant in exchange for leaving my orchids alone. She's extorting me, lol. Anyway, I thought about putting one of the spider plant babies in a tank. I still might, but, they do eventually get big.

I don't know if they are harmful to frogs.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

frogface said:


> I think they eventually get pretty big. My cat loves spider plants even more than she loves orchids. So, she gets her own spider plant in exchange for leaving my orchids alone. She's extorting me, lol. Anyway, I thought about putting one of the spider plant babies in a tank. I still might, but, they do eventually get big.
> 
> I don't know if they are harmful to frogs.


I think i might try planting one in there cage, but i just want to be 100% sure that it is safe! Thanks for the help. Yah they grow fast so that could be a negative, lol, but maybe it's worth a try!


----------



## JeffP (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had one in with my mossy frogs and am getting ready to take it out due to size. It was an about 3" baby and in a year is now about 18".


----------



## rob65 (Aug 27, 2009)

From what I have read and what I was told(I have 2 different friends in the plant business) that they are not poisonous. So only problem I see is the size it can get.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok great! Thank you are info !


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

In my experience they will do quite well and grow quite large...just a matter of pinching/trimming them.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I just put one in a new 40g V I built at the beginning of the year. I put in a clipping towards the top of the tank with the thought that the offshoots cascading down will look quite nice. It is doing very well and has probably doubled in size in the last 4 months. It is much bigger then a pup that was the same size that is still on the plant.


----------



## djgard22 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the help! I like the idea of planting it at the top and letting it grow down. I think im going to go for it!


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

I have one in my gf's tank in an area of low light and its growing, albeit slowly


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

It gets huge after a while. I put one in my viv as a small 3-4 inch plant, and a year later it now has roots throughout the entire 29g footprint, and has to have it's leaves cut in half to keep it from filling the viv. It is probably only a plant I would put in a viv with at least 36" height and a good 2 cubic feet of space devoted solely to it. Nice plant, but it is just too much for a 29. I will probably rip it out when I find a suitable replacement.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

pnwpdf said:


> It gets huge after a while. I put one in my viv as a small 3-4 inch plant, and a year later it now has roots throughout the entire 29g footprint, and has to have it's leaves cut in half to keep it from filling the viv. It is probably only a plant I would put in a viv with at least 36" height and a good 2 cubic feet of space devoted solely to it. Nice plant, but it is just too much for a 29. I will probably rip it out when I find a suitable replacement.


I would love to see a picture of that. Would you mind showing us?


----------



## LaurenH (Oct 11, 2010)

Like HunterB said, I have a small spider plant in my 40 gallon with 2 Leucs and the plant has been doing rather well in an area with very little light but it gets misted everyday.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

frogface said:


> I would love to see a picture of that. Would you mind showing us?


It's nothing special to look at right now. About 2 weeks ago I trimmed off most of the leaves so I could get in the viv easier, and the rest of the leaves I trimmed so they wouldn't bend on the top of the viv. It looks like half a dozen green sticks in the dirt right now  I almost pulled it completely out when I trimmed, but decided against it...


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have had some in my leuc tank for quite some time and he hasn't been poisoned so I guess its safe.


----------



## BoyBegonia (Jun 17, 2012)

they said all green spider plant is kinda rare....damn i have a lot of it in my garden...soo fast to grow...=)


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Actually there are over 20 species and varieties of Spider plants, and some of them don't get nearly that big. They can be hard to find in your local garden store's plant section, but they are around.

_Chlorophytum comosum_ and it's cultivars are the most common, but I've played with _Chlorophytum bichetii_ in the past and had some great luck with it. It and it's cultivars are smaller (6-12 inches), leaves are a bit broader and stronger (made my metatmoprh treefrogs VERY happy!), and they don't do the crazy amount of babies on stolons. MUCH easier to keep under control than _C. comosum_!

As for toxicity in plants, there are general two issues - issues with contact, and issues with ingestion. I've used plants that are considered toxic in one or both ways in frog tanks with no issues to the frogs. They aren't vegetarians, and even those nasty little hairs on Dieffenbachia and some Philodendrons don't bug them! Even plants with toxic sap are really only an issue if you keep pulling and cutting leaves/stems on them, and especially if you rub the frogs on them after.


----------



## Magnetite (Oct 31, 2011)

This thing was almost dead when I got it. Not sure how, because it's hardy as hell. In a viv with a light it would just be insane.








I've given a million babies away, have a few more around the house, and it's throwing out another shoot up top for more babies.

Pure insanity.


----------

